# New internet words



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

I've been thinking about internet/technology inspired neologisms, acronyms and (notable) abbreviations. I'm sure there are loads.

Here are some examples:
noob
troll (there might be subsets of this?)
catfish
srsly - which apparently was documented in 18th century... I think I heard somewhere that Queen Elizabeth I used a sort of text speak short hand.

So...got any others? I feel there are some really obvious ones...


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Internet neologisms are meh.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Mahlerian said:


> Internet neologisms are meh.


I think that one actually became famous because of its appearance in some episode of The Simpsons.

But ya, 'meh' to this factoid too.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok..so I guess the thread is boring...sorry.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Blame Mahlerian and his postmodern nihilistic indifference.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Guess I'd have to go to the Urbandictionary web site to find out what meh means. Never heard it before.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Guess I'd have to go to the Urbandictionary web site to find out what meh means. Never heard it before.


I think it's the cyber-equivalent of nothing special or so so.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

# Hashtag
#I've never done it before anywhere
#I swear
#AmIdoingthisrite?


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

smexy - smart and sexy
spexy - sexy with glasses
swexy - sweet and sexy


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I can think of two I especially dislike: butthurt and ragequit.

and other popular internet expressions I find annoying:

"for the lulz"

"I see what you did there" hur hur hur hur..

"^this" instead of saying you agree, let alone why you agree with it.

Or equating two things with an "="

and "nuff said."


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

^^^

Mozart=crap

Nuff said...


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Is "I know the feels, bro" an internet phrase?


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

aleazk said:


> ^^^
> 
> Mozart=crap
> 
> Nuff said...


Well, _that_ burned...you didn't tell me you had VD.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

trazom said:


> Well, _that_ burned...you didn't tell me you had VD.


I see what you did there


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm fine with most internet words and often find myself using them when there's no better word, but as far as I can see the language of 'hardcore' video game people consists of misspellings and the word 'Illuminati'.


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

trazom said:


> I can think of two I especially dislike: butthurt and ragequit.
> 
> and other popular internet expressions I find annoying:
> 
> ...


Butthurt is older than the internet. But, yeah. I agree with everything you said.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

scratchgolf said:


> Butthurt is older than the internet. But, yeah. I agree with all everything you said.


Maybe, but the way it's used now, I thought, was from the internet. Well, that's what "Know your meme" told me, but I probably put too much faith in that website.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Flaming. Something we see sooner or later in any thread.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2014)

I think the symbol > means "better than" or "owns." For example, Beethoven > Mozart.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

_Derp_ can be useful.

I generally like Internet slang, as it shows a certain amount of collective creativity.


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The internetz is the future man!


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes (Dec 2, 2014)

Dufay said:


> spexy - sexy with glasses


This seems a bit redundant to me.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I think the symbol > means "better than" or "owns." For example, Beethoven > Mozart.


Which reminds me of "pwned." Do people still say that? I haven't seen it anywhere for a while. And never could work out how it's pronounced.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Musicforawhile said:


> Which reminds me of "pwned." .... And never could work out how it's pronounced.


http://www.forvo.com/word/pwned/


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Musicforawhile said:


> Ok..so I guess the thread is boring...sorry.


I thought Mahlerian's 'Meh' was an example of an internet neologism rather than a verdict on the thread? It's a good one anyway. I don't know why we had to wait for the internet to get the written equivalent of a shrug. Maybe because letters were always so formal, which is why I hated writing them. It seemed so pompous to write 'Yours sincerely' to someone you know, especially as nobody would actually say that sort of thing- so why write it? Just one of those pointless yet non-negotiable rules that used to bug me when I was a kid.

Nobody has offered 'selfie': another phenomenon as old as the technologies that enable it, yet the internet and smart phones have only just given us a catchy word for an informal self portrait. I guess the word is fresh in my mind because I just posted a 'selfie' which is so ancient that it actually predates the word! :lol:

Trazom's 'ragequit' is a good one. I'm afraid I did provoke someone to 'ragequit' this forum once- whoops- with a cheap crack about his favourite sci fi movie franchise. I did apologise, but to no avail. Is there a neologism for a grovelling apology made by a tactless individual who has posted without thinking? 

Yours sincerely,

Figleaf.


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

brianvds said:


> Flaming. Something we see sooner or later in any thread.


I love that one. It conjures up an image of a French waiter serving crepes Suzette with great formality and flourish. It helps me not take the flamers too seriously when I can picture them thus ridiculously attired, serving up stodgy retro dishes for the delectation of the seriously uptight.


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

_I thought Mahlerian's 'Meh' was an example of an internet neologism rather than a verdict on the thread? _

I think it was a verdict on the thread, but it seems he spoke to soon. And I don't blame him, internet language is perhaps too 'in the now' to be get all analytical and reflective about it.

_Trazom's 'ragequit' is a good one. I'm afraid I did provoke someone to 'ragequit' this forum once- whoops- with a cheap crack about his favourite sci fi movie franchise.
_

I was wondering what 'ragequit' meant, so thank you your post has revealed the meaning, poor guy though. I have nearly done it myself - not here, but another rowdier forum where racism, sexism, xenophobia crop up all the time. But what I've done a few times is ragefully threatened to quit. Which is annoying in itself, and there might be a word for that. But I guess I was just butthurt or an internet whiner...


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

Kontrapunctus said:


> I think the symbol > means "better than" or "owns." For example, Beethoven > Mozart.


Beethoven truly is gr8, eh?


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Post, posting. Are these valid?


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

Musicforawhile said:


> _I thought Mahlerian's 'Meh' was an example of an internet neologism rather than a verdict on the thread? _
> 
> I think it was a verdict on the thread, but it seems he spoke to soon. And I don't blame him, internet language is perhaps too 'in the now' to be get all analytical and reflective about it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, poor guy- he was very intelligent too. It's no excuse, but sometimes I wonder if when a person is not a native English speaker they might be more inclined to take humorous joshing as meant literally, in which case it would sound pretty hostile. It's something I will be more sensitive to on here, anyway.

I take it you are not a gamer- provoking people to ragequit is one of the main amusements on this game my son plays, Team Fortress 2. They also have something called 'mike spamming' where you play music in the background which gets picked up by the microphone. I guess it can be more constructive than it sounds, by starting a conversation about music. More stimulating than just shooting each other, I would have thought!


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Figleaf said:


> I take it you are not a gamer- provoking people to ragequit is one of the main amusements on this game my son plays, Team Fortress 2.


Provoking people to ragequit...that sounds kinda funny I guess, as long as people don't feel bullied. I used to love the megadrive and before that the master system, but that was 20 years ago. 

Some of these newer games like world of warcraft, I might possibly enjoy but haven't been bothered to try yet.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Musicforawhile said:


> I think it was a verdict on the thread, but it seems he spoke to soon. And I don't blame him, internet language is perhaps too 'in the now' to be get all analytical and reflective about it.


No, I'm sorry! I meant it as a joke...that sort of thing often gets lost on the internet.

Who else remembers "All your base are belong to us"?


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Mahlerian said:


> No, I'm sorry! I meant it as a joke...that sort of thing often gets lost on the internet.
> 
> Who else remembers "All your base are belong to us"?


I'm glad it was a joke.  I thought I was just being tediously boring.

And yes I remember that one, it must have been one of the first memes. Which reminds me of 'l33t,' which I definitely am not regarding computers.


----------

